# "Kors"  by Micheal kors



## ms.marymac (Aug 5, 2005)

Do any of you guys have this? What kind of reaction do people have to it when you wear it? 

I bought this at Target tonight.  For some reason I was thinking it was a vanilla scent...wrong!

It's not the worst I've ever smelled...but it's very different.


----------



## danadel (Aug 5, 2005)

I have it and if anyone else would like to buy it from me, they can have it! i bought it from ebay since i loved michael kors michael so much i thought i would like this one too.  the description described it as "red wine" i don't know what it smells like, it's very unusal, i tried it for a few times but have just decided it's not for me!


----------



## gigiproductions (Aug 20, 2005)

yeah i love michael so much! i havent smelled the other one


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

i think, it's nice


----------

